# Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!



## violinista7000 (6. Februar 2012)

*Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!*

Laut Chip.de zeigen geleakte Bilder, dass der Starmenü-Icon entfernt worden ist, stattdessen bekommt man ein Vorschau der Metro Startscreen. Windows To-Go soll Onboard sein (Windows vom USB-Stick starten), und der IE10 soll auch eine Auto-Update Funktion wie Firefox 10 bekommen. Außerdem würde die Betaversion in "Consumer Preview" unbennant.

Damit ist deutlich dass Windows das Tablet UI auch im Desktop PCs bringen möchtet, trotz alle Kritik. Also wer ein Desktop a la Win7 benützen möchtet, muss er sich mit Win 8 selber basteln.

Mehr Infos und Bilder der geleakte Preview hier:

Windows 8 Beta: Startmenü-Icon wird gestrichen - News - CHIP Online

Link vom Triceratops:

Windows 8 - Microsoft entfernt angeblich den Start-Button - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## AMD (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Omg...

Windows go to tablet...


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Ich denke ich werde noch eine Weile länger bei Windows 7 bleiben...


----------



## Ahab (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Haha na ich für meinen Teil habe Windows 8 schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Plan für meine PCs. Daher können sie meinetwegen machen was sie wollen.  Auf die Tablets freue ich mich, aber als Desktop-OS ist es für mich praktisch nicht existent.  Von daher...

*ohrenzuhalt* LAAALALALALALAAAAA *sing*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Habe ich heute auch hier gelesen, echt ein Trauerspiel was M$ da abzieht  
PC'ler werden dem Tablet-Wahn untergeordnet, wenn das kein Bumerang ala Vista wird.
Wenn das wirklich alles ein muss sein wird, dann werde ich mir Win8 ganz klar nicht kaufen, würde ich mir nur kaufen wenn die Spiele deutlich besser laufen.
Ist echt abstrus was M$ dem PC'ler antut, nur wegen dem unbedingten Neuerungszwang.


----------



## PaTHoS (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

wenn es wie in der davor veröffentlichen beta ist, lässt sich der Metro -Bildschirm durch einen Registry Eintrag deaktivieren und es sieht wie ein "normales" Windows 7 aus.
Die OEMs werden es sowieso bei normalen PCs abschalten.
Keine Angst, wir werden uns keine Tatsch(Touch)-Bildschirme und ARM-CPUs kaufen müssen, um Windows 8 nutzen zu können. 

So blöde wird MS nicht sein.... hoffe ich.

greetings / DeR PaTHoS


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Also ich bleibe definitiv bei Windows 7 !!
Windows 8 ist doch echt hässlich und sollte eher nur für Tablets genutzt werden!


----------



## mollard (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Ich bleibe bei Windows 7 bis Windows 9 rauskommt...Da verbessert sich hoffentlich das OS


----------



## Citynomad (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Startmenü? Hab ich bestimmt seit der Installation nicht mehr genutzt. Meine Programme sind als Verknüpfungen logisch in Ordnern auf dem Desktop sortiert (zusätzlich noch per Rainmeter aufgewertet). Solange die Such-/Ausführfunktion nicht gänzlich gestrichen wird, ist für mich alles im grünen Bereich (Suchfunktionen ist ja gut im Metro UI integriert). Ganz auf's Shell und Sachen wie regedit und msconfig mag/kann ich nämlich nicht verzichten. In die Systemsteuerung kommt man ja seit Ewigkeiten schon über verschiedene Wege und so auch in der Developer Preview.
Es gibt nur eine Sache die mich ein wenig stört... dass einige Programme nicht einfach beendet werden können. Wenn man sie nicht gerade killt, werden sie nur schlafen geschickt.
Ich denke, dass Windows 8 ein sehr benutzerfreundliches System wird. Quasi ein Windows auch für Oma und Kinder einfach zu bedienen. Der Poweruser wird sich zwar ein wenig umgewöhnen müssen, aber alles was wichtig ist, funktioniert doch immernoch und wird teilweise sogar einfacher. Nur wenn der Desktop auch gestrichen werden würde, wäre ich "not amused". Solange bin ich freudig auf die Performance vom RC/RTM/Final gespannt, denn das ist das Einzige, was für mich ein K.O. für Windows 8 bedeuten könnte. 

Noch ne Anmerkung: Ich fand den ursprünglichen Explorer in der Developer Preview genial. Schade, dass der jetzt doch noch verändert wird.

Wenn MS sich ständig dem Nutzer gebeugt hätte, weil er sich nicht umgewöhnen mag/mochte... wie sähe dann heute wohl Windows noch aus? Und wie würden es mit der Bedienung aussehen? Viel Spaß bei dem Gedanken mit Windows 1  oder 3.x arbeiten zu dürfen (ich erinnere mich noch...). Für Nörgler ist sogar Windows 95 noch zu schade.


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

So wie es aussieht, hat es M$ garnicht so gern, daß der User Metro deaktiviert, und integriert das Ganze noch tiefer ins System. Mit dem Wegfall des Startmenüs dürfte es schwieriger (bis unmöglich) werden, den Desktop wie bisher zu benutzen. Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor mein System komplett "hacken" zu müssen, damit es für mich benutzbar bleibt. Wenn das so weitergeht, wird Win 7 wohl noch sehr lange bei mir seinen Dienst verrichten...


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Ich denke erst Windows 9 wird wieder ein Hammer Betriebssystem 
Das lief bisher immer so ab! XP = sehr gut, Vista = schlecht, Win 7 = sehr gut, Win 8 = schlecht, Win 9 = sehr gut


----------



## Balthar (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Werde Windows 8 denke ich eh überspringen bin mit Windows 7 voll zufrieden, für mich wird es erst nen wechsel auf 8 geben wenn die Gaming Leistung signifikant höher ist im vergleich zu 7


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich denke erst Windows 9 wird wieder ein Hammer Betriebssystem
> Das lief bisher immer so ab! XP = sehr gut, Vista = schlecht, Win 7 = sehr gut, Win 8 = schlecht, Win 9 = sehr gut


 Habe die Befürchtung, daß M$ das jetzt so durchzieht, daß es eher schlimmer als besser wird. Dann wird ähnliches auch für die Win 8 Nachfolger gelten. Wie soll das "besser"werden?


----------



## Singler (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Gähn...

irgendwie ist es immer der gleiche Menschenschlag, der mit den immer gleichen Argumenten versuchen, einen technologischen oder wie auch immer gearteten Fortschritt madig zu reden. Ich bin ja schon etwas älter als die meisten hier und hab da schon EINIGES gelesen, gehört oder sonstwie mitbekommen...

Da war zB mal das Geschrei a la "Mäh! Wieso von 16bit auf 32bit-Windows wechseln?" oder "Wieso Windows zum Spielen, unter Dos läuft doch alles vieeeeel besser" oder "Windows hat eine Seriennummer? ICH WERD JETZT UNIX NUTZEN!!!!" oder "DIRECTX? Wer braucht denn den Scheiss? Zum Glück hab ich ne 3DFX, denn Glide sieht soo viel besser aus" oder "Für Rebel Assault 'n CD-Rom kaufen? NIEMALS, das setzt sich eh nicht durch" oder "Windows XP ist kacke, da laufen doch kaum Treiber für meinen Scanner..." oder oder oder

Ernsthaft... bevor ihr euch erdreisten könnt, irgendeine Form der Meinung oder Kritik zu haben, solltet ihr Euch die Beta, sofern sie da ist, mal genau anschauen. Ist sie ok, dann ist's gut, wenn nicht, dann dürft ihr trollen bis der Arzt kommt.

Und zu denen, die statt MS lieber M$ schreiben: Wenns Euch der Laden nicht passt, dann boykottiert ihn und verzichtet auf Windows. Aber irgendwie bezweifel ich, dass das hier wirklich jemand tut.


----------



## Balthar (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

IS klar  ....ganz ruhig et läuft


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Ich hatte schon eine geleakte Version von Windows 8 drauf und kann sagen das es einfach hässlig ist!
Da ist alles durcheinander etc. Das macht echt keinen spaß.

Hab das hier sogar noch auf DVD! Aber ich bleibe zu 100% bei Win 7 !!!


----------



## Balthar (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Ach du auch  ...und by the way wenn man sich in einschlägigen Foren mal die Rezensionen durchliest dann weiß man schon jetzt das Windows 8 Kakke wird, es geht hier auch nicht darum den Technischen Fortschritt Madig zu machen oder ähnliches, im Gegenteil ich bin sogar ziemlich offen für Neues.
Nur wenn etwas in meinen Augen Kakke ist dann sage ich es, dazu ist ein forum nunmal da, (Freie Meinungsäußerung und so)


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*



Singler schrieb:


> Gähn...
> 
> irgendwie ist es immer der gleiche Menschenschlag, der mit den immer gleichen Argumenten versuchen, einen technologischen oder wie auch immer gearteten Fortschritt madig zu reden. Ich bin ja schon etwas älter als die meisten hier und hab da schon EINIGES gelesen, gehört oder sonstwie mitbekommen...
> 
> ...



Jetzt, wo Du mir das mit dem Leben erklärt hast, komme ich mir so dumm vor! Wie konnte ich mich nur dazu hinreißen lassen hier meine kleine, persönliche Meinung zu äußern. Entschuldige vielmals; mein Fehler .
MfG [gefundenen Sarkasmus bitte behalten]


----------



## OctoCore (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*



Singler schrieb:


> irgendwie ist es immer der gleiche Menschenschlag, der mit den immer gleichen Argumenten versuchen, einen technologischen oder wie auch immer gearteten Fortschritt madig zu reden. Ich bin ja schon etwas älter als die meisten hier und hab da schon EINIGES gelesen, gehört oder sonstwie mitbekommen...


 
In dem Fall ist das schon mal keine Frage des Fortschritts. Es ist eher ein Frage der Mode. 
Dein hohes Alter sollte dir eigentlich sagen, dass sie kommen und gehen - grade auch bei Betriebssystemen.
Und be"touchen" ist grade ziemlich angesagt.
Und ob es wirklich Nutzen bringt, Windows mit *einer* Oberfläche auszustatten, die *alles* abdeckt, halte ich für zweifelhaft.
In absehbarer Zukunft wird in den Büros mit Sicherheit nicht auf den Monitoren herumgetappt - ist bestimmt auch nicht ergonomisch, mit erhobenen Armen über einen ganzen Bürotag vor dem Screen herumzufuchteln. 
Dadurch entstehen bestimmt wieder neue interessante Krankheitsbilder:
Win 8 - Das Betriebssystem, das Ihr Orthopäde empfiehlt. Denn es sichert ihm sein Einkommen.

Alles für Desktoprechner und Pad zusammenzumanschen wird weder Fisch noch Fleisch.
Da sollte MS lieber hingehen und bei gleicher Grundlage zwei verschiedene GUIs anzubieten.

Das MS die Nutzer immer weiter von den grundlegenden Techniken des Rechners trennt, ist eher normal.
Z.B. bei Win 7 kann ich meine Platte mit der Datenträgerverwaltung schon nicht mehr so frei partitionieren, wie ich möchte. Unter XP kein Problem.
Dafür muss man wirklich etwas in die Tiefe gehen. 
Wenn die entsprechenden Tools nicht ganz gestrichen werden, sondern nur so gut weggepackt, dass Oma Lieselore damit kein Unheil anrichten kann, solls mir recht sein

Kein Knopf, kein Startmenü? Ist auch okay. Darauf ist mein Workflow sowieso nicht aufgebaut.
Sowas hatten wir damals nach dem Krieg und vor Win95 ja auch nicht. Wir hatten überhaupt nicht viel, wenn meine Demenz noch zulässt, mich soweit zu erinnern.
Also Back to the Roots.

Und wenn das alles doch nix wird, gibbet immer noch Linux. Da hat man dann die freie Auswahl.
Ein Blllig-Win für das eine oder andere Game - da brauch ich nur die Icons zum Draufklicken und Starten, oder Kacheln oder Fliesen - der Rest ist mir dann auch wurscht. 

Und wer sich jetzt hier brüstet - _Ach, dann behalte ich mein Win7, mir doch egal was MS so treibt!_ -, der wird spätestens dann rumheulen, wenn MS irgendeine für Games nicht unwichtige Killer-Applikation nur exklusiv für das jeweils aktuelle oder kommende BS anbietet (hallo DX10 - wink, wink - irgend sowas in der Art). 
Ist ja nicht so, dass die ihre Pappenheimer nicht kennen. 
Sie kriegen euch alle, irgendwie. 
Nicht sofort, nicht morgen - aber sie kriegen euch. 
Immer.


----------



## slayerms (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

das is doch schon länger bekannt


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Ändert nichts zu 7, auch hier hat M$ es ja verpennt ein benutzerfreundliches Startmenü einzubauen, also wird man immer noch ein Programm dazu brauchen.


Aber ich verstehe MS immer weniger.


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Windows 8 ist wieder einmal eine Fail Entwicklung von MS, die wiederum mit Windows 9(?) gebügelt wird. Man sieht es ja Vista -> Windows 7

Nun ja, soviel dazu. Ich bleibe bei meinem W7 HP x64 mit dem bin ich ganz zufrieden


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Wenn es sich trotzdem gut bedienen laesst, kaum Ressourcen braucht und keine Schwierigkeiten mit der Hardware und Kompatiblitaet macht, ist es doch schnurz wie es aussieht. Das kann man doch eh meist anpassen.

Ich finds gut, wenn sich etwas weiterentwickelt, sonst wuerden wir heute noch auf den Stand von Windows 3.1, wie Citynomad schon erwaehnte, stehen.
Ich muss auch nicht permanent in jeden Winkel meines OS rumkreuchen. Das machen eh schon genug, die es eigentlich nicht sollten. Auf der anderen Seite wuerden ja ganze Berufszweige wegfallen, wuerde ma das nicht mehr machen koennen. PC-Notdienste und Aehnliche... 
Es muss einfach funktionieren, unter gewissen Kriterien natuerlich, mehr will ich von einem OS nicht.


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

also ich will ja nichts von vornherein verteufeln und werde es definitiv testen. allerdings wird das ganze wohl wieder schnell deinstalliert werden weil man damit wahrscheinlich nicht so produktiv wie bisher arbeiten kann. der tablet hype mag ja für einige ganz interessant sein aber bei einem pc betriebssystem es dann schon völlig fehl am platz. 
bei osx gibt es ja das launchpad was dem homescreen eines ipads gleicht. nur benutzt habe ich das ganze noch nie...


----------



## Genghis99 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Ich habe die Developer Pre hier im Einsatz. Anfänglich ging mir die Metro - Oberfläche gar mächtig auf den Sack - ich habe keinen Touchscreen (wer schon) und will auch keinen. Mittels Registry Hacks liess sich Metro erfreulicher Weise komplett abschalten - allerdings fällt jetzt der Unterschied zu 7 kaum noch auf.

Langsam befürchte ich auch, das Windows 8 für Desktop PC ein Flop wird - der einzige wirkliche Nutzen wird sein, das man nach Erscheinen eine Windows 7 Professional zu einem angemessenen Preis unter 100 Euro bekommen wird.


----------



## LED (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Für mich fing es an als ich mich bei Win8 abgemeldet habe und dann wieder anmelden wollte. Im ersten Moment fand ich garkeinen Knopf dafür....bis ich herausfand, dass die Anmeldung mit einem eleganten Wisch gestartet wird. Hilfe, ich will mit meinen Mauszeiger nicht in großen Bahnen auf dem Montitor herumziehen...ein einzelner Klick ist gefühlt 100mal schneller.
Ich fürchte das geänderte Bedienkonzept wird auch mich abschrecken.


----------



## Gadteman (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Developer Pre hier im Einsatz. Anfänglich ging mir die Metro - Oberfläche gar mächtig auf den Sack - ich habe keinen Touchscreen (wer schon) und will auch keinen. Mittels Registry Hacks liess sich Metro erfreulicher Weise komplett abschalten - allerdings fällt jetzt der Unterschied zu 7 kaum noch auf.
> 
> Langsam befürchte ich auch, das Windows 8 für Desktop PC ein Flop wird - der einzige wirkliche Nutzen wird sein, das man nach Erscheinen eine Windows 7 Professional zu einem angemessenen Preis unter 100 Euro bekommen wird.


 
Naja, muss ja nicht die Maus sein, vielleicht lässt sich Windows ja so dann mit nem GamePad (XBox 360 for Win) steuern.
Wäre z.B. eine Einsatzmöglichkeit für einen HTPC???
Ob sich das für den Desktop-PC allerdings als praktikabel erweist, wir werden sehen.
Es wird auf jedenfall ausprobiert, alles vorher zu verteufeln ist nicht mein Ding.
Aber Windows 8 spaltet wieder die Gemeinde wie zur Ankündigung von Longhorn ..äehm Vista.

@Singler
Hey Ärger dich nicht darüber, die meisten hier sind "nur" mit Windows groß geworden. Wir kennen noch die 640k Problematik und das würgen um jedes kb. Und dann kam später der blöde ATAPI Treiber der auch Speicher wollte. Und das Geschrei damals um den Sprung auf Win95 und Dos-Gaming.....


----------



## ger_cornholio (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Wenns noch 2012 rauskommt, dann hol ich's mir noch über msdnaa. 
Sonst eher net


----------



## Scarvik (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Ich denke wir sollten uns auf Win8 freuen. 
Denn ich vermute mal es wird wie mit Vista. Win8 wird schlecht umgesetzt werden und hat Probleme mit der Hardware/Treiber wegen ARM und Tabletunterstützung. 
Aber dann wird relativ schnell Win9 kommen und MS wird die Fehler gerade gezogen haben und wir haben ein gutes und durchdachtes Sytem. Einfach so wie es seiner Zeit mit Vista > Win7 war.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Es gibt sowieso desktop-tools die das alte Startmenü wieder einbinden.
Ausserdem ist es reine gewöhnungssache mit Metro. War schon bei Office und den Ribbons so, wo sich alle dagegen gesträubt und geheult haben.

Schon mit der Windows 8 Developer edition laufen bei mir die Games besser/schneller. 
Da ich informatiker bin kommt bei mir win 8 sowieso drauf - schliesslich muss man sich mitentwickeln und nicht "zurückbleiben"....


Den Vergleich mit Win 7  vista und win 8 - win 9 finde ich komisch. Nur weils damals so war heisst es noch lange nicht das jedes 2 Betriebssystem Bullshit ist, aber das ist Glaubenssache.

mfg


----------



## Biohazard92 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Windows 8 hat meinem Empfingen nach noch vor der Beta einen schlechteren Ruf als Windows Vista je hatte, ich bin sehr gespannt ob Microsoft sich bei all dem was gedacht hat. Firmen haben ja (oder werden noch) sowieso alle auf Windows 7 migriert, Windows 8 wird eher was für den Consumer-Bereich sein, aber die scheinen davon alle nicht sehr begeistert...

Bekomm es über MSDNAA ja kostenlos aber... muss mich auch erst noch überzeugen. Ein hübscherer Task-Manager und Ribbons im Explorer sind für mich kein Grund diese Metro-Oberfläche in Kauf zu nehmen, wenn mir das Startmenü soweit ganz gut gefällt in Windows 7. Sehe irgendwie noch nicht den Sinn darin, wie das mehr Übersicht und schnellere Zugriffszeiten auf alles mögliche bereit stellt. Wird wohl ein mehrstündiger Test meinerseits dann zeigen.


----------



## der-sack88 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Tablets an sich sind ja schon Schwachsinn (können nicht mehr als ein Smartphone, sind aber deutlich unpraktischer), wieso sollte man am Desktop eine Tabletoberfläche haben wollen? Ich hab nichts gegen Neuerungen, aber Metro ist wirklich ein Schuss in den Ofen. Mir persönlich hat es absolut nicht gefallen, die Bedienung wird komplizierter und langsamer. Win8 ist grundsätzlich sehr intressant, längere Akkulaufzeiten z.B. sind doch schon nett. Aber sollte uns MS am Ende zu Metro zwingen, werde ich mir Win8 nicht holen.


----------



## PontifexM (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*



AMD schrieb:


> Omg...
> 
> Windows go to tablet...



mit sicherheit ,ich kaufe mir doch nicht alle jahre ein neus windows. 
schon gar nicht bei den preisen.
und wenn es keine merkbare performence steigerung gibt ist für mich das thema duch.

omg -->  Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!  was für ein aufreger


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2012)

Bei mir isses umgekehrt. Ich will immer das neuste windows. Sobald 8 rauskommt, isses mir. Muss mir nicht unbedingt vorteile bringen, aber ich wills, einfach, weils schick ist. Bei hardware hab ich da nicht so ein fimmel, aber ein “veraltetes“ betriebssystem geht garnicht. Ob jetzt mit oder ohne Startbutton is mir egal.


----------



## klink (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Damit ist Win 8 für mich definitiv gestorben


----------



## beercarrier (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

ich bin skeptisch. sich einzugewöhnen kostet zeit, bis alles so läuft wie ich will wirds nerven kosten. dafür erwarte ich eindeutige vorteile, z.b. geschwindigkeit, komfort.

wenn sich win 8 am ende nicht schnell und unkompliziert indivdualisieren lässt, werde ich mich nicht ohne druck damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Killer Mandarine (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Scheinbar will Microsoft den Marktanteil von Linux-Distributionen erhöhen.


----------



## blackout24 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Gibt doch eh kein Grund warum man zu Windows 8 sollte. Selbst Windows XP hat 9 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet, da wird es das
Windows 7 mindestens genau so lange tun. Oder wer ist mit Windows 7 unzufrieden?


----------



## Singler (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Tablets an sich sind ja schon Schwachsinn (können nicht mehr als ein Smartphone, sind aber deutlich unpraktischer)



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man es vermeiden, Aussagen zu treffen, die bei anderen zu Lachanfällen oder Fremdschämattacken führen können.

Tablets sind ebensowenig ein PC- und Smartphone-Ersatz wie ein Auto ein Ersatz für 2 Fahrräder darstellt.

Ernsthaft, such dir Freunde (eigentlich könnte ich den Satz schon hier beenden), die ein Tablet haben und leih es dir mal für ein paar Tage aus. Lies unterwegs epubs, schau dir Filme an (auf meinem iPad hab ich zB etliche Staffeln von Star Trek), surf im Netz. Egal, ob in der Ubahn, dem Restaurant oder sonstwo. Die Bedienbarkeit und vor allem die Lesbarkeit dessen, was auf dem Display ist, ist weit höher als auf einem kleinen Smartphone... 

Dann schau dir Apps an und teste die aus. Ich steuere zB meine XBox/WMC-Kombi mit dem iPad fern, ebenso VLC und x andere Programme. Ich kann dank entsprechender Apps auf dem Pad auch wunderbar sehen, die mein Spiele-PC gerade arbeitet - sprich: CPU-/GPU-/Ram-Auslastung etc. Wenn ich für ein kniffliges Problem ingame nach Tipps suche: ipad an, fix gesurft, fertig. Letztens hab ich mal wieder ein altes RPG rausgekramt... und das iPad hat für mich als Notizblock gedient, auf dem ich die Map gezeichnet habe... Und bei EVE Online dient es mir als digitales Kartenmaterial.

Also: Bevor du gegen Tablets trollst, solltest du dir erstmal anschauen, was die können und dir nicht eine unfundierte Meinung bilden, die sich auf NICHTS stützt.


----------



## i3810jaz (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Das Windows 8 keinen Startbutton hat, war ja schon zur Developer-Preview klar. Microsoft will hier ein Betriebsystem für Tablets schaffen, sie haben es doch gar nicht auf "größere" PCs abgezielt, sie haben es ja selbst bei dem "Release" der Developer-Preview auf Tablets gezeigt, sie wollen Tablets mit der PC-Welt verknüpfen, es gibt bisher kein Tablet-Betriebssystem das dass kann. Mit Sicherheit wird die Leistung auch nicht an Windows 7 ran kommen da es sicher für maximale Akkulaufzeit konzipiert wird. Selbst als vor 2 Jahren diese Microsoft-Präsentationen aufgetaucht sind war das alles schon klar. Ein Windows zum spielen wird mit Sicherheit in 2-3 Jahren auch erscheinen. Und wenn das Windows 8 jetzt ein Windows zum spielen geworden währe, hätten sicher viele herum geheult das sie sich jetzt für 2-4 Jahre ein Betriebssystem gekauft hätten und genau so bei Vista hätten bleiben können.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Ist doch Superduper 

Erst mal testen bevor man mault...


----------



## negert (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Beta Ohne Startmenü-Icon!!!*

Soweit ich weiss, existiert weder beim aktuellsten Ubuntu, noch beim OSX ein Startmenü wie es in der Form bei Windows vorkommt. 

Wartet doch bis alles final ist. Die Beta läuft langsam, sieht furchtbar aus und ist nicht wirklich stabil und lauffähig. Trotzdem denke ich sollte man doch wenigstens auf der eigentliche Produkt warten. Dann kann man Microsoft immer noch schlecht reden.


----------

